# Subaru WRX wagon or Mazda 3s hatchback?



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

OBS3SSION said:


> I don't think many people mean "unrefined" in the way the scooby drives... but in the build quality. Particularly the interior. The WRX I sat in turned me off instantly. It felt like I was sitting inside a $7000 econobox.


Exactly. 23k for it seemed extreme.


----------



## GregE_325 (Jan 16, 2002)

AK said:


> Thanks for the responses guys (and gals). Based on the poll results thus far, my decision hasn't been made any easier.
> 
> Personally I would rather drive the WRX simply because it is much more powerful than the Mazda.... but, the Mazda is much better looking both inside and out and it is quite a bit more economical. There's a nice, clean barely used 2004 WRX wagon in the Auto Trader I've got my eyes on.. the guy's asking 20K for it. A well optioned Mazda3 sells for about that, and Mazda dealers aren't dealing much on them since the demand has been pretty high (it *is* a great car for an econobox, afterall).
> 
> Tough call.


 I got rid of my 2001 325 last week and replaced it with a new Mazda 3S sedan. It's fully loaded, with all of the toys. The Mazda is a pretty decent car, and although the power isn't up to M3 levels (or even 330), it is just as quick as a 325 when equipped with a stick. The level of refinement is very good, considering the price range. The handling is surprisingly neutral and balanced for a front-driver. And something that was important (at least to me) is that there are a lot more Mazda dealers than Subaru dealers, should you need service. Well, that and the fact that there won't be a teenage punk at every stoplight trying to race you in the 3.

-- Greg


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

GregE_325 said:


> it is just as quick as a 325 when equipped with a stick. -- Greg


from your handle I assume you mean 325 step not 325 stick? :dunno:

havent had too many kids race me


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

One can always wait for the Mazdasport version of the 3.

Ed


----------

